# air bubble coming out of gills..



## Meg215

Going to try to explain this..bare with me. I've been treating my betta, Sidney, with aquarium salt and daily water changes in a 2 gal critter keeper for Ich for about 3 days. I noticed also that when he takes a gulp of air often a medium to large air bubble will immediately come out of one gill. 

This same thing happened to another betta I had awhile back and he eventually died. It seemed like something wasnt working right. Anyways Im super freaked out that this is happening again. Has anyone had experience with this before? Does it really mean something is not right...?


----------



## kelly528

No big deal... whenever an organism inhales it has to exhale, right? Even assuming the gill wasn't functioning, plenty of humans and animals get along fine on just one lung. Your other betta likely died of another cause.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Oh my betta does that all the time! I didn't really think much of it. Should it?


----------



## Biomess

My betta started acting like that after I had him for about a month, I put him into quarantine for the 10 day salt treatment per a couple of mods, but at day 10 my Indigo gave up the fight to breathe.
He started out gulping at the surface and the air would roll right out of his gills, so he would attack the surface harder and every 15 seconds or so to get air...and it would roll out again. Very frustrating and sad we he died a week and a half ago. I don't know what caused it, and I don't know how to fix it. But hopefully your guy will pull through it.


----------



## Meg215

Biomess, thats exactly what happened with my other betta too. It was absolutely horrible to watch. I'm so sorry you lost your betta the same way. 

Seeing it happen again with Sidney scares me. It's not bad yet since it doesnt happen every time but it definitely worries me.  I cleaned him again today and did Aq salt, nothings looking any better but at least its not worse right....:-(


----------



## Biomess

Well I hope everything turns out okay with Sidney. I don't know what can cause that to happen, I wish someone knew so we could prevent it from happening again.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Awwww, I'm scared now!!! My betta doesn't seem to be in pain or anything. But she swims around really fast and un-graceful and jumpy. But she does have bubbles coming out of her gills. As I said, she is in a very very small bowl, but hopefully tomorrow I am getting her in a 2 gallon. Nobody knows how to cure the bubble problem?


----------



## Biomess

So far it doesn't seem like anyone can explain it, I think all we can do is start a salt treatment or whatever people suggest. Another poster LuvMyBettas is going through the same thing and they posted a couple of videos of their crowntail. There is a link in my original post of my betta and the air bubbles too.


----------



## Meg215

I'm going to go look at those topics. So far I've bee following OFL's advice to another person regarding ich. His water is at 86 degrees right now and I'm abut to change it again. Actually once I made the water warmer it appeared that most of the ich on his face/eyes came off! Thank God! I also have not seen as many bubbles coming out! Hopefully things will be looking up from here!

Editk...of course I say that then look at him again and it seems every breath results in a big bubble coming out.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Ok guys, I have a question. My betta has this whole air bubbles coming out of gills thing. I just bumped her up from a 0.5gallon tank to a 2 gallon and it had a bubbler and I have a heater. Should I put the heater in? And will the heater be okay for my MS (Mystery Snail)? What temp should it be at? Sorry I have a lot of questions.


----------



## Biomess

I would say yes, use the heater, ideally a bettas tank should be between 78-82, correct me if I'm wrong. So unless the room he is in is around these temps consistantly, even at night, I would use it. Mystery snail will be fine with it, I believe he is tropical too.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Ok thanks, so here is my next question. I just got my new 2 gall today and I am letting the water kinda set and circulate, so my fish isn't in there yet. Right now, she is in a small bowl without a heater. Should I put her in now and then put the heater in to gradually warm up with her? Or should I heat it up now and put her in when the temp is right? I am just worried that it would shock her if I put her in with the warm water that she isn't used to. She means the world to me so please give me your honest answer. Thanks again.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Sorry guys, not trying to be pushy, but I have to go get my fish in the tank and I'm not sure about the whole heater thing?


----------



## Meg215

You want whatever you put her in to be the same temp that shes coming from. Heat up the tank and float her in it in a small cup until she's the same temp.


----------



## bettakeeper91

Oh ok thanks.


----------



## Meg215

I just wanted to update and let anyone who's interested know that sidey is all better. I changed his water daily with AQ salt and bumped his temp up to 86. With in a day of bumping the temp all the ich came off! I'm so happy and want to extend many thanks to Old fish lady for the temp advice she gave to another member in a topic I happened to read! And many thanks for the support given to me in this topic. You all are great!


----------

